
Google Go: Good For What? - gacba
http://www.lessonsoffailure.com/software/google-go-good-for-nothing/
======
stcredzero
_If you’re a C/C++ programmer where you’re already at 100/100 on the above
chart, where is your motive to switch here?_

Someone a little biased here? That scale doesn't even mention concurrency,
compilation speed, and duck typing.

In other words: here's some attributes, all of which C++ is "good at." These
are the only attributes against which we should measure systems programming.

I think assembly has C++ beat on a lot of those, yet C++ has the top score.
Hmmm.

